# Console-PC Ports



## infernus (Mar 18, 2005)

Give our opinions on what games you want to get ported to the PC.Its as simple as that. Here is my list-

-Devil May Cry Series(Anyone played it? Methinks it is cool. Deserves to be the first on my list)
-Resident Evil 4
-Metroid Prime 2
-Burnout 3:Takedown
-Gran Turismo 4
-Halo 2
-Metal Gear Solid Series


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine is Short and Sweet:

 WWE Samckdown series
 Tekken Series
 Halo 2
 Resident Evil 4


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine will be:
* Burnout 3
* Resident Evil 4
* Gran Tourismo 4
* DeffJam: Fight for New York


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine Will be:-
1. Tekken series
2. Smack Down Series
3. Onimusha series
4. Devil may cry series


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

My advice - DON'T. I would rather they spend more money and more time making a PC version, like PoP:SoT and Halo, etc. rather than stupid lame@ss ports like Hulk, AngelX, etc. A slightly good "port" was LOTR:ROTK and I couldn't even stay alive in the demo for more than 30 seconds. I played with the kbd/mouse, incidentally. I am still pretty skeptical about console ports.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2005)

@enoon: i guess he meant which games u want 2 c on the PC that were priginally on consoles only 

i really want RE4 but that's not gonna happen...PS2 version comes out soon and then they r going 2 develop RE5....

i hope Halo 2 never comes 4 the PC...it was such a let-down....trust me...

i want time splitters to come out 4 the PC....or soul calibur 2....burnout would b gr8 if it came out too...


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

I got it, Nemesis, but you gotta agree that a very small fraction of the console games are fit for a kbd/mouse PC gamer.  While something like Halo 2 and Burnout 3, or even the SH/RE games would do, games like MGS or DMC are best played with a controller. It would be cruel to enforce them on a regular PC gamer without a gamepad. 
And, oh, was Halo 2 really THAT bad?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 18, 2005)

Resident Evil 4 AKA: Biohazard 4

Well i can only c tht with the failure of Survival horror games to earn much money on the PC platform

mebbe game develepors feel  it safe on the console front

heck i want RE4 for PC soon


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2005)

@enoonmai: yea some games r better left 2 consoles just like some games r better left 2 the PC 

it wasnt as if halo 2 was terrible game....but it was just a big let down....u expected a lot and then it's almost the same as halo with a few additions and a few deletions.....really short game....u can finish it in less than 10 hours....plus in online mode, there r no bots....and as far as i remember, maps r random and u cant select which map 2 play on....so u cant like practice on a map....

i mean compare that with half life 2....it was everything we had hoped 4....really worth ur time...

im my personal opinion, halo 2 wouldnt have sold so many copies if werent 4 halo....but again, this is my personal opinion so DONT FLAME ME...LOL....


PS: every1 i know who finished the game said it was a let down


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 19, 2005)

My list will be  DMC3, RE4 and Burnout3 and also halo2 .

DMC3 has got a really gud response frm the gamerz ,the toughest game around .
About halo2 ,I dont mind if itsreally small and nothin new added to it cause it has a very gud story and its a sequel to Halo ,jus like the max payne 2 thing , mp2 was damn short ,pretty easy and there was no big diff in the gameplay but i enjoyed .


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 19, 2005)

i think wwe smackdown  games wud be playable in pcs which thq oppose too.since i played wwf smackdown 2 just well in my pc with the help of the emulator.now the buttons are the same arent they..so i think it wud be a welcome addition to the pc genre..


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

@Nemesis: Man, I so envy you, being able to play on XBox Live.  But yeah, I can understand what you are saying. Well, I gotta wait until next month when I get me own XBox and check it out for myself. Maybe I will like it, maybe I won't. But I really liked Halo on the XBox, its almost as if the PC version couldn't match up to it somehow. I wonder if they'll at least launch the Live service along with the XBox 2 here.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2005)

@thegame_rulez.....well the emualtor's Control config was based on the Playstations Simple and limited button config....and hence was easy enough to configure on PC.....but i dun think the Config would be same if a separate Pc version ought to be released......WWF Raw was one such big dissapointment for The PC By Thq  

@prof.....looks like u are now a Desparado to purachse an XBox  
Anyways just curious how would u plan for the game purachases later on???? Apna Local Dealer (Who have Limited Stuff) or Ur Friends Residing Abroad.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, it looks like I will add the XBox to my collection along with the new PS2 pretty soon, I think. I somehow find that the XBox is a bit more better for a PC/FPS gamer like me, than the PS2. While I still love the PS2, pretty much the only reasons I am looking at the XBox right now are Halo, Halo 2, Doom 3, Painkiller and Half-Life 2.  Because even if Microsoft launches the XBox 2 in late 2005, by the time it becomes affordable here, it would at least be 2007. 

As for the game purchases, I will have to go the non-legal way because even if were to get the legal games, I cant go online on XBox Live, which is not the case with my PS2. Pretty much the MAIN reason I pay the full asking price for games (PC, PS2 or otherwise) is for multiplayer, and when I dont get that, what's the point? But between us, I am still not sure if I will get the XBox, even if I really want to, somehow it just doesn't feel right deep inside.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> As for the game purchases, I will have to go the non-legal way because even if were to get the legal games, I cant go online on XBox Live, which is not the case with my PS2. Pretty much the MAIN reason I pay the full asking price for games (PC, PS2 or otherwise) is for multiplayer, and when I dont get that, what's the point? But between us, I am still not sure if I will get the XBox, even if I really want to, somehow it just doesn't feel right deep inside.



ok pal Boundaries set and Secret Confined   
hmmm the non-legal way huh.....yea pretty much the only option for now but even the Xbox live hasnt been Introduced out here cause the Broadband.....ooopsss did i say broadband.....correction make that Dial-Up Kinda broadband connection speeds out here would just leave the Xbox live feature Lookin like "Plain-Jane"  
Moreover the titles (original ones) that i see is far less in comparison to the Ps2 titles and the reason i ask the dealers,They Pop up instantly sayin "Logon Ko Xbox kya Hai yehi nahi pata to uske Original CD's rakh ke kya faayda".......Well said mate....Just Like a real slick Player  

btw just between us enoo i have a gut feelin u would really get that Xbox.....cause i guess somewhere all the prices that u paid for all those original puraches of games will definetly pay off here.....wish ya luck buddy


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont know yet for sure, buddy. I was supposed to get the XBox for 11k, but I am still a bit queasy whether I should even go for it or not. I am still speaking to a lot of people, and when I tell them I have a PS2, they literally scoff at me and say, "Why on Earth do you want an XBox when you have a PS2 and a PC?" and I am slowly getting totally confused. Well, I guess its time I asked you guys - what do you think? Should I or shouldn't I? Its only fair to warn you that I am looking at only those 5/6 games and I am perfectly happy with the PS2, so I am leaning a bit towards "I shouldn't."


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2005)

Just Go for it only in case u need it to complete your total Console Colletion (well sorta leavin out on the Gamecube.....ahhhh who needs that anyways ) or it will be more or less worthless for a purchase right now.....and include me in the list of "Why the hell on earth do u need an Xbox when u Have a PC And Ps2" I reckon u better wait a while till it settles out in India (Goshhhh now i wonder when would that be :roll and then plan out on buying it.....i guess the prices will subside then and may be the Xbox live will be possiby making its way out here  

So the Balls totally in ur court now..... 

Also if i'm not mistaken Arachanid has an Xbox why dun u ask for his opinion as well


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 19, 2005)

enoonmai....Do think about it when it comes to the XBOX. I have it and I have had it for 3 years now. Got it in UK. Ever since I got it to India for the past two years I got exactly two games for it thats is b4 I got it modded recently. I had no choice but to get the games in the not so usual way....so do think abt it if ur not comfy with it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 19, 2005)

Eventhough 'Nid is going to kill me for saying this, I still think that you can postpone the X-Box purchase. Most of the X-Box games end up on the PC as well. Look, even Fable is coming in a bigger better avaatar. It's the PS2 games that mostly never show up on the PC. So my advise will be, postpone the X-Box and get a better graphics card in April.

EDIT: Hey Prof, just found something from 'Nid, with love, for you! This might help you make some descison as to what to get:



> OK - here's an x-box v/s PS2 poem .
> 
> 10,000 rupees - expendable income,
> I would have had a good time -and then some!
> ...



Hope 'Nid would't be mad at me for copy pasting it for you.

Source: *skoar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=25031#25031


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2005)

Well so then i Guess its a Big Thumbs up From Nid's part....Oh well and i had to open my mouth to Ask a Xbox owner  

Anyways Cody agree with ya on most titles making it to Pc but the waits just killin thing.....Btw Not many of the Xbox games has gone better served as the PS2 counterparts being released on Pc....For Say Halo On Xbox was proclaimed to be "The Game That Sold The Xbox" when it got released on Pc it was such a big Dud......In Similar case when Gta Vice City got a Major success On the Ps2 Version,The Legacy was still continued on The Pc version and So it lives on and still many cherish the Very thought of the PC release of Gta:San Andreas  

Btw 'Nid Nice poem i guess he will soon be imported By Microsoft for Slogans and poems for promotin their conosole's


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 19, 2005)

Agree with you on that. 
When I think X-Box, I think Halo. 
When I think Halo, I think Halo on PC. 
When I think Halo on PC, I think "whats the big fuss about!?".

Agreed X-Box has superior processing power as compared to a PS2, but then the limited library of exclusive games bogs it down completely. Had the X-Box Live service been available here in India, it would have been a totally different ball game alltogethere. But till then the PS2 and the PC will suffice any gamers needs.


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 19, 2005)

GTA SA.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

Grrr! I'll get back at Nid, although I dont know how yet. Actually, the offer to get me an XBox came from Nid, he said he would get me one when he came down to Bangalore next month.  

Well, I will make a final decision about the purchase on April 2, and whatever I make then, stays.  Truth be told, I am leaning more and more towards the "I shouldn't" because I have a PC, plus, I need to upgrade to an AMD64/nForce3/6600GT at the end of April. My computer is getting a bit too old for the newer games.  And I am first and foremost a PC gamer. And besides, I am still not that comfortable with the purchase idea. Still feeling very queasy about it.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2005)

WWE Samckdown series 
Halo 2 
Resident Evil 4
Metroid Prime 2 
Burnout 3:Takedown 
Gran Turismo 4 
Metal Gear Solid Series


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a short list of my games =>
UT04
DM3
HL2
FC
PK
NFS UG
NFS UG2
medal of honor both allied assault
medal of honor Breakthrough patch
Call Of Duty
Prince of Percia - Sand if Times
WWE RAW

the all are PC versions !!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

What are you talking about? We are discussing which games would us gamers want to see ported from Console to PS2!



> medal of honor Breakthrough *patch*


Btw, guess you meant the expansion here right?


----------

